# Happiness is ...



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heart O'Gold said:


> I hope he feels better soon!


Thanks  I was so worried I would be leaving the clinic without my Lil Red that I felt the world lift from my shoulders when he & I both got into the Xterra to come back home


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

That is such good news , hope he feels better soon! I can't even begin to imagine the roller coaster of emotions you must have felt today, happy it ended on a good note!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic!!! So much Golden sorrow it's nice to hear of good results!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news!!!
Tiny says to tell Casey that 12 is just a PUPPY, stop scaring Mom that way, and hurry up and get well!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks  I was so worried I would be leaving the clinic without my Lil Red that I felt the world lift from my shoulders when he & I both got into the Xterra to come back home



I'm so glad for you and our boy that this day isn't happening anytime soon  Please give him a hug for me  Any dog who is nicknamed "Lil Red" must be special.....


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is true happiness. i hope the meds ahve him back to normal in no time. Big hugs to him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Clean xrays are always happiness, I hope his bloodwork also looks good.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Great!!!!!!!!!! Great news!*


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a relief! That is wonderful news!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Liver, kidney, sugar etc panels are all normal. Lyme is not active but the other more extensive TBD titer results are not yet in. But, he is starting to eat and looking perky at times so things are looking up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap!! Casey is throwing up, refusing food & meds and he has diarrhea. Tick panels are all negative so we don't know what is up.


----------

